# Eco credit still available? Diesel '12?



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone know whether eco credit is still available & how much? I know the past campaign ended June 30, but BMW has rolled this over several times. I don't see anything on their website but maybe missed it. Anyone know?

Also, anyone seen any news on whether a 3 series diesel option available in 2012?

Thx


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

3d fan said:


> Also, anyone seen any news on whether a 3 series diesel option available in 2012?


No 2012 diesel will be available, at least at launch. Note that this will be the new F30 3 series. In the US market, it is probably to be available as a 328i (4 cyl turbo gas) or 335i (6 cyl tubo gas) only. I assume BMW is working on a diesel F30 for the US market for later release.


----------



## diapason8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I checked Edmunds.com and they are reporting that the Eco-Credit is being extended, but they only list it as available until July 5. Perhaps it's not being continued ?


----------



## Son of Isaac (Jun 7, 2011)

That's the same thing the BMW web site is reporting. One guess would be that they're just keeping the status quo through the holiday weekend. Then they either (1) continue it, (2) reduce it to help stretch out inventory, (3) or bump it back up again to help reduce inventory. Not very profound, of course, but by giving us five more days, it's safe to say they're definitely *encouraging* us to worry about option 2.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

If you want a d, why wait and risk paying up to $3500 more? Find one now and buy it or at the least order one for ED but you had better do it soon.


----------



## Son of Isaac (Jun 7, 2011)

Those of you who paid $9K below MSRP were those purchased off the lot, orders, or ED?

I'm having the classic Honda-owner's dilemma: whether to drive my '04 V6 Accord for the 10+ years it's still good for, or ditch it for a (comparatively) expensive but very satisfying toy... My conscience won't let me look at anything that doesn't get better gas mileage than my current ride, and I'm not interested in something less fun to drive. The 335d clearly does both. (I'm not looking to you all for advice. I hear you loud and clear!)


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I am doing ED from a board sponsor picking up in 3 weeks. I paid $10k below US MSRP after the eco-credit.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I paid about $8K off MSRP including Ecocredit. Dealer brought the car in from another dealer. I was going to do an ED to save another $2K but couldn't put the trip together this summer, too many schedule conflicts.


----------



## Austindrvr (May 29, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> If you want a d, why wait and risk paying up to $3500 more? Find one now and buy it or at the least order one for ED but you had better do it soon.


Agreed, I ordered, but am not doing ED and was able to lock in the ecocredit. I also have the flexibility that should they increase the discounts, I get the choice at the time of delivery. I got around $7500 off, but I had multiple quotes in hand before negotiating with my local dealer. It's been 9 weeks, but I think I meet my BMW early this coming week!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Son of Isaac said:


> I'm having the classic Honda-owner's dilemma: whether to drive my '04 V6 Accord for the 10+ years it's still good for, or ditch it for a (comparatively) expensive but very satisfying toy... My conscience won't let me look at anything that doesn't get better gas mileage than my current ride, and I'm not interested in something less fun to drive. The 335d clearly does both. (I'm not looking to you all for advice. I hear you loud and clear!)


I can picture this: Angel on one shoulder: "The Accord has got to be good for beaucoup more miles; just drive it into the ground and put the money in your pocket!" The devil on the other "Don't listen to him; fine German engineering in the ultimate driving machine; it's only money....now let's talk colors...." :rofl: :eeps:


----------



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

I paid $8500 less than MSRP after the ecocredit. Car was on the lot for a few weeks.


----------

